# Stesso modo



## la italianilla

Salve a tutti!
Riflettevo su queste due frasi. Eccole:

_Risolverà la questione *allo* stesso modo *con* cui la risolse l'ex direttore generale tre anni fa.

Risolverà la questione *nella* stessa maniera *con* cui la risolse l'ex direttore generale tre anni fa._

Proporreste altre versioni?
Secondo me il problema è la concordanza della relativa con "stesso modo" o "stessa maniera". Per me suonano male entrambe, ma mi piacerebbe avere un vostro parere.
Grazie anticipatamente!


----------



## Ferro_80

Piu' semplicemente:
_Risolverà la questione *COME* la risolse l'ex direttore generale tre anni fa._
CIAO
Ferro


----------



## fioccoeranda

Bravo Ferro!
*I*l *con* è errato
*C*redo che rimanendo nella versione originale, sia necessario specificare, 
*nella quale* al posto di *con cui,* ma risulta una frase inutilmente leziosa


----------



## Ferro_80

Questa e' veramente "posh":
_Risolverà la questione *similarmente a come* la risolse l'ex direttore generale tre anni fa._
Per tornare alla tua frase originale a me "suona" meglio cosi':
_Risolverà la questione *allo* stesso modo *in* cui la risolse l'ex direttore generale tre anni fa._
Magari e' completamente cannata.. con la passiva suona meglio:
_Risolverà la questione *allo* stesso modo *in cui* fu risolta dall'ex direttore generale tre anni fa._

Ferro


----------



## la italianilla

Sapevo che sarebbe venuto fuori, ma non l'ho scritto perché volevo vedere quanti tentativi ci sarebbero stati prima di introdurre il "come".
L'utilizzo di "come", così come lo avete proposto voi, l'avevo pensato anch'io, e vi confesso che mi sembrava la soluzione più facile. E così l'ho proposta al professore di lettere che mi ha posto il quesito.
Il punto è che mi sono sentita dire: "Se usi "_come_" stai semplicemente dicendo che l'azione di risolvere la questione era stata compiuta sia da dall'ex direttore che dal soggetto della frase principale. Utilizzando "allo stesso modo" invece non solo metti in evidenza il fatto che sia il soggetto della principale sia l'ex direttore risolvono la questione, ma poni l'attenzione sul fatto che la questione verrà risolta allo stesso modo (cioè, per esempio, adottando le stesse misure amministrative).

Voi che ne pensate di questa sua visione? È tutto il giorno che ci penso...


----------



## SunDraw

Sì, anch'io direi che "modo", "modalità", "maniera" nel senso di "uso", "stile" non si usano con il "con" ma con "in" ("nello stile") ed al più "a" ("all'uso").
Però significano anche "metodi d'azione" di tipica concretezza "utensile" che richiama l'uso con il "con": "con modi bruschi" "con le maniere forti": ma l'_imposizione_ di quest'uso sarebbe eventualmente dovuto avvenire in apertura (se mai passabile):
_Risolverà la questione *con quello* stesso modo (formalità) *con* cui la risolse l'ex direttore generale tre anni fa._

La distinzione poi tra (le azioni dei due diversi) soggetti, mantenendo quel "come" più leggero, secondo me verrebbe risolta (re)introducendo il "così" ("similarmente" è una mazzata... ma ci si era arrivati vicino ) altrimenti sottinteso:
_Risolverà la questione *così* *come* la risolse l'ex direttore generale tre anni fa._
No?


----------



## la italianilla

Grazie SunDraw, mi sembra che l'introduzione del "così" davanti a "come" possa comunque inglobare in sé il fatto che la questione sia stata risolta adottando le stesse misure. Sinceramente non ci avevo pensavo. Gliela proporrò sicuramente. Vediamo che mi dice. In ogni caso mi sembra la miglior proposta, sopratutto facendo riferimento alla difficoltà della concordanza per via dell'indecisione sull'uso della preposizione semplice. 
Grazie ancora a tutti.
Ciao!


----------



## infinite sadness

A me suona bene "nella stessa maniera in cui...". Non suona male e usi la stessa preposizione "in... in..."


----------



## housecameron

la italianilla said:


> Il punto è che mi sono sentita dire: "Se usi "_come_" stai semplicemente dicendo che l'azione di risolvere la questione era stata compiuta sia da dall'ex direttore che dal soggetto della frase principale. Utilizzando "allo stesso modo" invece non solo metti in evidenza il fatto che sia il soggetto della principale sia l'ex direttore risolvono la questione, ma poni l'attenzione sul fatto che la questione verrà risolta allo stesso modo (cioè, per esempio, adottando le stesse misure amministrative).
> Voi che ne pensate di questa sua visione?


 
Ciao 
Questa interpretazione mi sembra molto forzata, anzi, sbagliata.
_Come: in proposizioni comparative indica somiglianza, *identità*: nel modo che, alla maniera di_ (De Mauro)

Per questioni di stile non userei _come_, ma opterei per:
_Risolverà la questione *nel* modo *in* cui la risolse l'ex direttore generale tre anni fa._
_Stesso _mi sembra superfluo.


----------



## la italianilla

infinite sadness said:


> A me suona bene "nella stessa maniera in cui...". Non suona male e usi la stessa preposizione "in... in..."



Verissimo!!!



housecameron said:


> Ciao
> Questa interpretazione mi sembra molto forzata, anzi, sbagliata.
> _Come: in proposizioni comparative indica somiglianza, *identità*: nel modo che, alla maniera di_ (De Mauro)
> 
> Per questioni di stile non userei _come_, ma opterei per:
> _Risolverà la questione *nel* modo *in* cui la risolse l'ex direttore generale tre anni fa._
> _Stesso _mi sembra superfluo.



Non lo so. Se devo esser sincera non ci avrei minimamente pensato se non me l'avesse detto. Comunque sì, la frase suona male se si usa "stesso". Ovviamente se non lo si usa, così come avete scritto tu e infinite sadness, ma si formula la frase solo con "modo" , la frase va molto meglio.
Il "come" l'avevo pensato ma non tiene conto del fatto si vuole sottolineare che la questione va risolta nello stesso modo. Il De Mauro dice "somiglianza" quindi è appunto sbagliato, perché nella frase si vuole evidenziare che la questione viene risolta, per esempio, adottando le stesse misure da entrambi i direttori.
Il punto fondamentale, che non vedevo, era il fatto che mi soffermavo sull'uso della preposizione articolata "allo/a" mentre non ho minimamente pensato che con l'abbinamento "in - nel" la frase avrebbe funzionato decisamente meglio!
Grazie mille a tutti per l'aiuto.


----------



## housecameron

la italianilla said:


> Il De Mauro dice "somiglianza" quindi è appunto sbagliato, perché nella frase si vuole evidenziare che la questione viene risolta, per esempio, adottando le stesse misure da entrambi i direttori.


 
Ma no, come già riportato nel post precedente, alla voce _"come"_ troviamo questa definizione: _in proposizioni comparative indica somiglianza, *identità*: nel modo che, alla maniera di._

_*Identità*:1. uguaglianza assoluta, corrispondenza perfetta._


----------



## la italianilla

housecameron said:


> Ma no, come già riportato nel post precedente, alla voce _"come"_ troviamo questa definizione: _in proposizioni comparative indica *somiglianza*, *identità*: nel modo che, alla maniera di._
> 
> _*Identità*:1. uguaglianza assoluta, corrispondenza perfetta._



Sì, ma c'è anche somiglianza...penso che il professore si riferisse a quello 
Il dubbio dell'utilizzo di "come" nasce proprio da lì (almeno per me!)
Infatti credo che lui mi volesse proprio far ragionare su questo aspetto.


----------



## housecameron

Disaccordo, disaccordo assoluto 
Se dico "faccio come te", cosa vuol dire?
Che lo faccio nel modo in cui lo fai tu: stesse decisioni, stessa linea di condotta, stesse misure.

Ho esaurito le argomentazioni


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me ha ragione italianilla. "faccio come te" può significare due cose: "faccio la stessa cosa che hai fatto tu con lo stesso procedimento" e "faccio la stessa cosa che hai fatto tu ma con un procedimento diverso".


----------



## housecameron

infinite sadness said:


> "faccio come te" può significare due cose: "faccio la stessa cosa che hai fatto tu con lo stesso procedimento" e "faccio la stessa cosa che hai fatto tu ma con un procedimento diverso".


 
 Temo di no


----------



## Crisidelm

"Faccio come te": o "faccio alla stesso modo, seguendo le stesse modalità" oppure "prendo la stessa decisione, faccio la stessa scelta".
Piuttosto puntiglioso l'appunto del professore riguardo all'uso di "come", financo esagerato secondo me.


----------



## la italianilla

In poche parole siamo divisi in tre "filoni" (lasciatemi passare il termine):
1. una corrente che spostiene che utilizzare solo il "come" non implichi che l'azione venga svolta utilizzando gli stessi procedimenti in entrambi i casi;
2. una seconda corrente che pensa che l'utilizzo del "come" da solo sia sufficiente e che l'interpretazione del professore sia troppo "sofisticata"...diciamo così!
3. c'è anche una terza corrente, secondo cui l'uso di "così come" potrebbe risolve il problema, ovvero il "così" starebbe ad indicare che la questione viene risolta nello stesso modo in cui fu risolta dall'ex direttore.
Avrei voluto sentire di nuovo il parere del professore ma non l'ho più visto...ho pensato a lungo se mandargli una mail...se mi dovesse rispondere spero mi dia qualche dettaglio in più sulla questione.
Mi pare, però, che "nello stesso modo in cui fu risolta" vada più bene, e rispetta la concordanza dellla relativa con "nello stesso modo".
In ogni caso desidero ringraziarvi per le vostre opinioni.
Ciao!!!


----------

